# Pip ate a grape



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

Earlier in the afternoon, Pip ate a small piece of an orange and tonight, he ate one grape. Will he be okay? I tried getting it out but he wouldn't let up. The reason I'm worried is because he is only about 5 lbs and is a pup.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah, he'll probably be fine.

My dog ate plenty of grapes until I figured out there was something bad about them.


----------



## myminpins (Dec 20, 2008)

Grapes don't seem to really be a problem nearly as much as raisins. I wouldn't worry about it. I know Zoe (7.5 pounds) gets the runs if she eats a grape so you might want to watch that but he should be fine. Very cute pup


----------



## Nallah06 (Nov 26, 2008)

You should be fine. 

Nallah used to get grapes too before I found out they were bad!! 

Of course she is a tinch bigger, ok, 60 pounds bigger, but I don't think one grape will harm him. Just keep an eye out. If you suspect anything is wrong, as always, see your vet. 

Take care cute stuff!


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

Aww, thanks everyone! You guys rock! 

Pip seems okay this morning - he's running around like usual and acting like a monkey. He also responds well to my commands. I pray nothing will happen!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

As others have said, a single grape isn't likely to cause problems.

What if it WERE a problem, though? Woudn't it make sense to call a vet and ask instead of asking on a forum?

Responses on a forum made be delayed or wrong. A possible poisoning situation is not something to take chances with.

People seem reluctant to call a vet and just ask questions. That's a shame. If I had a vet's office that wasn't receptive to (dumb) questions, I'd find a new vet.


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

If something were to to happen to Pip, I would rush him to a vet. There's no need in telling me that..I know what to do.

To be safe, I checked in with other people and got some info on their experiences. That's always good to know. If you don't want to give me any, don't come here. Or if you insist on me taking Pip to a vet, do so nicely. Your worthless post won't get me anywhere. 

And no, this is not a dumb question. Don't tell me it is. If I'd like to know information, I ask for it. People like you who come to people's posts and don't help are dumb.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

That was quite a rude post. Ron is a mod, remember. He's just looking out for your little pup.


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

It was a response to another rude post.

If he were looking out for my dog, he would help. Yes, he could have reminded to take my dog to the vet, although I would have done that anyways..but nicely. And adding the little "dumb" in there _wasn't_ helpful. 

I never stated that I wouldn't take Pip to a vet if need be. Just know that I am looking out for symptons that something could be wrong. The reason I asked a question was because nothing was wrong. I'd like to know people's info and experiences. 

Helpful posts work for me...telling me I'm asking dumb questions does not.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think you may have misunderstood. But, I will butt out, Ron is a big boy and can speak for himself. Just keep in mind that insulting a mod can get you banned very quickly.

Glad your pup is ok, he is very handsome.


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

Misunderstood what? 

So if I insult a mod, I could be banned..but if I mod insults me, nothing happens? 

He assumed something, and I cleared it up. That's all. But notice that he was also offensive to me, and I won't let it happen.

Anyway, thank you.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The fact is, the dumb questions I was referring to were the ones I ask the vet any time I have a serious concern about my dogs. I love this forum and appreciate the input from members on all sorts of questions, but I wouldn't trust anyone here with regard to a possible poisoning situation.

Your response to my concern was out of line.


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

Pip is still doing well as of this afternoon. I am still keeping a close eye on him. 

I don't want to argue about my dog; I want him to be healthy. 

Thank you for everyone's input.


----------



## wizer (Dec 23, 2008)

LauLeaf said:


> Misunderstood what?
> 
> So if I insult a mod, I could be banned..but if I mod insults me, nothing happens?
> 
> ...


You're wacked. 

The moderators post was just trying to help, the "dumb" comment referred to the Veterinarians attitude and had nothing to do with you. 

You got some issues, and they aren't related to your dog


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

No, I don't. I misunderstood the statement. 

We've cleared that little issue up; thank you. I don't need you to explain anything to me. 

I don't want to argue. We're done here; don't bring this up again.


----------



## wizer (Dec 23, 2008)

I didn't even know that grapes were bad for dogs. 

Sometimes I will be chowing down a can of Fruit Cocktail and hand my dog pieces of the fruit, including a grape here or there. 

I never gave it a second thought...and...let me go look..BRB

Yup, she's still alive.

Whew.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Some dogs react differently to certain things.

My 12 lb dog got into a 1lb bag of mNm's and ate the whole thing and she's alive.

But someone else's dog may become sick and close to death from eating that much.

Same with grapes. Your dog may be fine.

But someone else's dog may not be.

Why risk it?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Actually a few grapes won't hurt a dog. 

It's the long term cumulative effect that is the issue. Over time grapes as well as raisins and onions can cause irreversible organ damage.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> It's the long term cumulative effect that is the issue. Over time grapes as well as raisins and onions can cause irreversible organ damage.


That's why watching for symptom is fruitless. (Sorry.)

There are lots of things that can hurt a dog that won't display symptoms until the damage is irreversible. 

The moderators mean no unkindness in shutting down so many health threads but an early vet consult may make a huge difference in so many cases.

Probably not in the case of a single grape, though.


----------

